# Going Out to Eat



## Barefootminis (Apr 2, 2011)

We rarely go out to eat. It's too expensive and I cook a lot from scratch. Our kids are trim because we make sure they get good food and exercise. I also eat little and get plenty of exercise. That's not the point though. I don't care how people look. Believe in being nice to and loving on everyone.

I just want to spend a nice day with my family for my birthday. A day before my birthday we decide okay let's go on a fun trip and out to eat. It was an amish buffet. I ate one plate of food and I was full. So did my kids. We are used to using small plates at supper at home.

The thing that ruined it for us were the comments we were surrounded by. People disgusted by how much food others ate. At three corners all we heard were people loudly complaining about everything. Birthday ruined. The atmosphere was really downright uncomfortable. It was a monday, so what! Be thankful!

Whatever happened to enjoying food with your family and staying in your lane? In the end we spent a lot of money to hear people complain about people who eat a lot at a buffet. Hello, you are at a buffet.

The people we saw complaining about others were not that great. That's usually the way it is. Ugly people being ugly. What would you do? Do you say a) please be quiet, we are trying to enjoy our meal. b) get up and leave c) tell them to shut up. d) never go out to eat again because you cook just as well at home.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

While I understand and sympathize with your complaint about the behavior of the diners around you I find something ugly about your needing to physically describe them as you did.


----------



## Barefootminis (Apr 2, 2011)

mmoetc said:


> While I understand and sympathize with your complaint about the behavior of the diners around you I find something ugly about your needing to physically describe them as you did.


Why? They made themselves fair game by insulting others. In the scriptures it says it's not what goes in our mouth that defiles us but what comes out. And they were defiling everyone within earshot.

Also, I find it rather hypocritical to rag on other people when those doing the insulting are far from attractive themselves.


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

We rarely go out to eat basically because its too costly, I can make a better meal at home, and it’s difficult to find a good environment. You asked what we would do in a similar situation and I’d say I’d ignore the folks, eat my meal, and leave. We have a very small little cafe in a small town near us that is our “out to eat” place. We love it because the food is good, reasonable priced, and it is a friendly environment. It’s not unusual for the entire dinning area to have everyone participating in the same conversation. Feels more like a huge family dinner or breakfast.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

We don't go out to eat very often. It's expensive, and there's not really anyplace around here to eat.
Our little cafe in town was sold to a guy with big plans, but he defaulted in a couple months and left town. Now it's sitting empty.
They want way too much for it, or they'd have it sold.
We made an offer, but apparently we were way too low.
Fine with me, I'm too old to start a new career.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Barefootminis said:


> Why? They made themselves fair game by insulting others. In the scriptures it says it's not what goes in our mouth that defiles us but what comes out. And they were defiling everyone within earshot.
> 
> Also, I find it rather hypocritical to rag on other people when those doing the insulting are far from attractive themselves.


And you just did the same thing. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Perhaps you should post a picture so we can judge whether or not you too are being hypocritical.


----------



## Barefootminis (Apr 2, 2011)

I think mmo and Lisa are being defensive. I must have touched a critical nerve. I'm beginning to think you are the unkind types to talk about others this way. No matter how attractive, being cruel to others makes you ugly. When you are the one who says unkind things about others I suggest you take a long hard look in the mirror.

Happy birthday to me!


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Barefootminis said:


> I think mmo and Lisa is being defensive. I must have touched a critical nerve. I'm beginning to think you are all the unkind types to talk about others this way. No matter how attractive, being cruel to others makes you ugly. When you are the one who says unkind things about others I suggest you take a long hard look in the mirror.
> 
> Happy birthday to me!



I commented on your words, not you. Taking a little time to reflect on the difference might help you understand the scriptures you referenced a bit better.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I agree. We rarely eat out. I think people that eat out all the time might just not appreciate how nice it is to have someone cook a nice meal for them and clean up after them. I am also kind of a hermit. Prefer to be at home so when I am out it is a social experience for me and nothing usually phases me. I think many people are out too much and no longer appreciate being able to socialize and interact. They get a little jaded.

I do think though that you did say unkind things as they did.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Barefootminis said:


> I think mmo and Lisa are being defensive. I must have touched a critical nerve. I'm beginning to think you are the unkind types to talk about others this way. No matter how attractive, being cruel to others makes you ugly. When you are the one who says unkind things about others I suggest you take a long hard look in the mirror.
> 
> Happy birthday to me!


I kindly suggest that you reread your original post, you posted unkind things about other people in it.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Barefootminis said:


> Happy birthday to me!


Happy birthday!!


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> I kindly suggest that you reread your original post, you posted unkind things about other people in it.


Several people have been unkind on this thread


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

We “went out” last Saturday afternoon. Burgers with fries and onion rings at the local tavern. It’s about as fancy as we get outside of vacations or business. Lots of loud, noisy, opinionated people making their views known about a variety of subjects and each other. Some of them looked pretty “soft” but I know they can throw bales all day and wrestle cows and sheep. It’s doubtful there were many who would pass a Hollywood screen test but there were a lot of beautiful people, imho, in that room. Most of all the one sitting beside me.


----------



## Barefootminis (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you, Cornhusker!

For the rest of you. I was making a point. Before you judge someone else, take a look at yourself. If you are faultless, and even if you are flawed, realize it. Then don't waste life trolling others. I mean if they had been captivated by their loved ones they would not have been complaining loudly about everyone and everything. I am no hypocrite about this. I am a friend to all.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Barefootminis said:


> Thank you, Cornhusker!
> 
> For the rest of you. I was making a point. Before you judge someone else, take a look at yourself. If you are faultless, and even if you are flawed, realize it. Then don't waste life trolling others. I mean if they had been captivated by their loved ones they would not have been complaining loudly about everyone and everything. I am no hypocrite about this. I am a friend to all.


Okay, you are defensive and lashing out. One or two posts towards you were not nice as well. You have to admit though that your op did exactly what you accused those people of. If you were captivated with your loved ones, you would not have even noticed their behavior. We are all guilty of commenting on others behavior while echoing it ourselves.


----------



## Barefootminis (Apr 2, 2011)

mmoetc said:


> We “went out” last Saturday afternoon. Burgers with fries and onion rings at the local tavern. It’s about as fancy as we get outside of vacations or business. Lots of loud, noisy, opinionated people making their views known about a variety of subjects and each other. Some of them looked pretty “soft” but I know they can throw bales all day and wrestle cows and sheep. It’s doubtful there were many who would pass a Hollywood screen test but there were a lot of beautiful people, imho, in that room. Most of all the one sitting beside me.


I am one of those types who throws bales and works like crazy and gets guff so do you understand what I'm saying?


----------



## Barefootminis (Apr 2, 2011)

No, because it was loud and made to be overheard. It ruined our day.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

My advice to you for next year is to find a place more appropriate. Perhaps some place where skinny, attractive people go to speak in hushed tones over exquisitely prepared tiny portions so that you might enjoy more than one plate and not be bothered by soft, unattractive people.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I take every chance I get to eat out and I'm exuberant over my meal and the people around me. I raised a lot of kids so I cooked many meals plus washed enough dishes that I can really appreciate all that goes into making that meal for me. I'm used to sitting around the table every evening and eating with family but now as a hermit I eat mostly alone so when I eat out I like to sit at the counter and talk to everybody. I guess to each their own.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Now I’m off to the local diner to have an embarrassingly large piece of banana cream pie ( I called ahead) for lunch and to trade jibes and insults with some unattractive soft folks. We’ll either disturb others or entertain them. They get to choose.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

oneraddad said:


> I take every chance I get to eat out and I'm exuberant over my meal and the people around me. I raised a lot of kids so I cooked many meals plus washed enough dishes that I can really appreciate all that goes into making that meal for me. I'm used to sitting around the table every evening and eating with family but now as a hermit I eat mostly alone so when I eat out I like to sit at the counter and talk to everybody. I guess to each their own.



Me too. Since we moved to town my husband and I eat out a lot and have a great time. I was unaware that people judged others for eating out too much. You’d wonder why they spend so much time thinking about it.


----------



## mmoetc (Oct 9, 2012)

Barefootminis said:


> I am one of those types who throws bales and works like crazy and gets guff so do you understand what I'm saying?


I’ve understood every word.


----------



## Barefootminis (Apr 2, 2011)

I don't think anyone has really grown out of being a high school bully if they can sit down at a meal with their loved ones and loudly complain about everyone elses appearance. I think they were acting disgusting and had no reason to complain about people since they themselves have probably never thrown a bale. Usually the type to do this are the delicate city dwellers with desk jobs. They ask what a potato seed looks like lol. The type that thinks meat is created at Wal-Mart. They should have left people alone. I should not have said they were soft and unattractive, but the point I was making was that they were being ugly. Who am I? The type that loves you no matter how you look but will not put up with an ugly personality.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Barefootminis said:


> I don't think anyone has really grown out of being a high school bully if they can sit down at a meal with their loved ones and loudly complain about everyone elses appearance. I think they were acting disgusting and had no reason to complain about people since they themselves have probably never thrown a bale. Usually the type to do this are the delicate city dwellers with desk jobs. They ask what a potato seed looks like lol. The type that thinks meat is created at Wal-Mart. They should have left people alone. I should not have said they were soft and unattractive, but the point I was making was that they were being ugly. Who am I? The type that loves you no matter how you look but will not put up with an ugly personality.


You sure like to double down on the insults.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

When I was a kid, I thought "hermit" was pronounced to rhyme with "termite"
Later on, I devised that saying"Don't make fun of someone who mispronounces a word. He learned it from reading"

But I forgot all about that saying when I was the 2 earnest young men on CNBC repeatedly use the word "paradigm" and both of them, every single time, said "para dijm"


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Barefootminis said:


> I don't think anyone has really grown out of being a high school bully if they can sit down at a meal with their loved ones and loudly complain about everyone elses appearance. I think they were acting disgusting and had no reason to complain about people since they themselves have probably never thrown a bale. Usually the type to do this are the delicate city dwellers with desk jobs. They ask what a potato seed looks like lol. The type that thinks meat is created at Wal-Mart. They should have left people alone. I should not have said they were soft and unattractive, but the point I was making was that they were being ugly. Who am I? The type that loves you no matter how you look but will not put up with an ugly personality.



I’ve chucked a bale or two in my lifetime but while you’re disparaging city folks you might think on this:

http://abcnews.go.com/Health/rural-america-fatter-urban-america/story?id=17231029


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 28, 2017)

Barefootminis said:


> The people we saw complaining about fatties were middle aged and very soft, and particularly unattractive.



So as to not upset the sensitive politically correct readers in chat it seems creative ways to describe the restaurants rude hypocritical offenders physical appearance is needed.

Best of luck.

Happy birthday.


----------



## Barefootminis (Apr 2, 2011)

Lisa in WA said:


> I’ve chucked a bale or two in my lifetime but while you’re disparaging city folks you might think on this:
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/Health/rural-america-fatter-urban-america/story?id=17231029


You do realize you're on the homesteading forum don't you?


----------



## Barefootminis (Apr 2, 2011)

painterswife said:


> You sure like to double down on the insults.


Well, they had it coming.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I myself am particularly unattractive. 
And damned proud of it.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Barefootminis said:


> Well, they had it coming.


So you are guilty of exactly what they were.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Guess you just picked an establishment with an atmosphere that isn't to your liking.
Try someplace else next time. If it turns out you don't like anyplace, then maybe it's not the establishments that are the problem.

I don't find it all that tough to find a decent place to eat, however living rural like we do, you can't set your sight too high. Most of the little country bars and diners have real good tenderloins, cheeseburgers, wings and that kind of stuff. Order a steak or seafood and it's going to be a crap shoot.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Barefootminis said:


> You do realize you're on the homesteading forum don't you?


And have been for many years. However, facts are facts. I sincerely doubt you live more rurally than I did until just recently.
However, I’ve also lived in a big city.


----------



## Barefootminis (Apr 2, 2011)

This is how I should have put it, I guess. Don't you hate to go out to eat once a year but people. That would have made more sense.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

lol. Happy birthday to you. Recognition for something like this once a year is a good thing.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I always order #28


----------



## Barefootminis (Apr 2, 2011)

Sigh, thank you. The whole point, and I apologize for my wording in the op. I didn't mean to make two wrongs. Was that it was a ruined special occasion. I have survived a lot and people can be very mean. It just feels like why do I work as hard as I do and why did I survive all I have just to have a ruined day every time it's supposed to be fun. Way too high expectations I guess.

I did take it personally because it felt like the one day I get to treat myself was ruined by the surroundings. Please forgive me if I hurt anyone. That was not my intent. Thank you for the birthday wishes. Hopefully I won't get in my own way and have a good rest of the day lol.


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Barefootminis said:


> Sigh, thank you. The whole point, and I apologize for my wording in the op. I didn't mean to make two wrongs. Was that it was a ruined special occasion. I have survived a lot and people can be very mean. It just feels like why do I work as hard as I do and why did I survive all I have just to have a ruined day every time it's supposed to be fun. Way too high expectations I guess.
> 
> I did take it personally because it felt like the one day I get to treat myself was ruined by the surroundings. Please forgive me if I hurt anyone. That was not my intent. Thank you for the birthday wishes. Hopefully I won't get in my own way and have a good rest of the day lol.


I can understand that. I used to hate it when I was a young mom and we scraped to afford a babysitter and we’d go out for a romantic dinner and someone else would let their kids run amok through the restaurant. It would be nice if people were more considerate of others.
Have a happy birthday.


----------



## Barefootminis (Apr 2, 2011)

This also happened a few years ago. I was a born target. I was biking with my boys. A beautiful hilly 12 mile trail. These 2 amish teenagers were making fun of me. Then they said to themselves maybe that's (the boy's) mom. Heck yes I'm their mom and if their mom knew what they were saying about another mom she would have strung them up by their ear cartilage. I did confront them and say you know it's my birthday. Hopefully they felt guilty. They did look pretty pale as if they weren't expecting me to stand up for myself. What I want to know is why? Just talk about good things!

I doubt the people at the restaurant were talking about me, but I get mad to hear people putting anyone down like that.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Don't let other people control your emotions, especially ones that you don't even know


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

We have not gone out to eat in years. Too expensive and although the last times we had excellent food I just don't find it that much fun anymore. We also like quiet dining and a lot of really good restaurants play loud music or the interiour design plays with sound and makes conversations difficult. 

I have always preferred a meal, potluck, bar-b-que or picnic with people we know. Nowadays we splurge by ordering in a pizza or Chinese food or going to the grocery store to buy one of their delicious bar-b-que chickens that comes with 2 different types of salads. Eat at home or in the park by the river or parked by the lake. Handi-wipes for sticky greasy fingers are a necessity. If we don't have to cook or do dishes that is a treat and splurging this way is not as expensive so you can do it more often for the price of eating out just once.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Barefootminis said:


> Usually the type to do this are the delicate city dwellers with desk jobs. They ask what a potato seed looks like lol. The type that thinks meat is created at Wal-Mart.


There are many times when I'm out that I likely look like one of those delicate city dwellers in my dress attire and I'm surprised that someone would judge my worth by my appearance. 

This delicate looking gal, who's been known to dress in city attire on occasion knows exactly where meat comes from because I've raised quite a bit of and have been know to check cows in city attire if the situation arises and ruined a nice dress, pulling a calf after attending a funeral.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

mmoetc said:


> While I understand and sympathize with your complaint about the behavior of the diners around you I find something ugly about your needing to physically describe them as you did.


Did you just call something ugly (that was calling something else ugly that was calling something else ugly) also?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Clem said:


> I always order #28


I would have to try 33, then 32. 34 not so much

That is a heck of a menu.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

HDRider said:


> I would have to try 33, then 32. 34 not so much
> 
> That is a heck of a menu.


You are a very brave man, I could no more eat stinky tofu than I could fly. I can't get near it without my eyes watering, they're watering just thinking about stinky tofu. I'd much rather try pig stomach.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I might try the crispy fish with baby squirrels and pine nuts, and ask that it be smothered in human sauce.

However, based on the rest of the menu, I'd check the pine nuts to be sure they weren't some sort of meat.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Irish Pixie said:


> You are a very brave man, I could no more eat stinky tofu than I could fly. I can't get near it without my eyes watering, they're watering just thinking about stinky tofu. I'd much rather try pig stomach.


I might not eat it, but I'd have to try it.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Clem said:


> I might try the crispy fish with baby squirrels and pine nuts, and ask that it be smothered in human sauce.
> 
> However, based on the rest of the menu, I'd check the pine nuts to be sure they weren't some sort of meat.


Human sauce might be too much for me.


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

There is no bad food, only bad cooks. That’s directed at the peanut gallery.

To the OP, here’s some general buffet suggestions. 

Ask for a table as far away as possible. Wreckless eyeballing/listening is much less. The lady with the stink eye is much closer. Dessert is even farther away. 

To the OP, on general dining, I’ve let the host pick the venue, with really fabulous results. Own the joint.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

You said this : 
I don't care how people look. Believe in being nice to and loving on everyone.

Then this:
The people we saw complaining about others were not that great. That's usually the way it is. Ugly people being ugly. What would you do? Do you say a) please be quiet, we are trying to enjoy our meal. b) get up and leave c) tell them to shut up. d) never go out to eat again because you cook just as well at home.

Choose d) and think about e) omit post that is much ado about little. 

Happy Belated Birthday.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Barefootminis said:


> No, because it was loud and made to be overheard. It ruined our day.


While it is a hard lesson to learn, I have found it valuable, " You cannot change how others act, think or talk. But you have control over how you respond to others." They didn't ruin your day. How you chose to react to what was said ruined your birthday.
There are times when the best reaction is to act stupid and happy. Like you didn't hear it and don't care.
While noticing others and speaking critically is disgusting, I find it troubling when people ignore and refuse to acknowledge things going on next to them. If a drunk was picking a fight with an old man, woman or child and those in the area turn away because they don't want to get involved, just emboldens the drunk. Bullying often goes on when there are sufficient people around to put a stop to it, but no one wants to get involved.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

In real life, just as in forums, what a person says only reflects on himself.


----------



## Tobster (Feb 24, 2009)

Barefootminis said:


> What would you do? Do you say a) please be quiet, we are trying to enjoy our meal. b) get up and leave c) tell them to shut up. d) never go out to eat again because you cook just as well at home.


I don't believe comments made by strangers to other strangers would bother me. My dinner table conversation would be limited to the people in my group. If a stranger tried to include me in a conversation and the topic made me uncomfortable or I felt it inappropriate, I would remain pleasant, give them a smile, say nothing and continue to ignore them.


----------



## poppy (Feb 21, 2008)

Clem said:


> I always order #28


Gotta love those Chinese restaurants. They can find 15 different ways to make chicken taste good. The Chinese buffet we sometimes go to has seafood on Friday nights and those folks can turn out some tasty treats. They have a large assortment of bottled beer both domestic and foreign, including several Chinese beers. All beer is priced at $3.49 per bottle or 2 for $3.50. Yep, the second costs you 1 cent.


----------



## Teej (Jan 14, 2012)

Hope your day got better. Happy Birthday!

Went to a buffet last week and I didn't hear anyone dissing on anyone else, in fact I can't remember ever going to a restaurant and hearing someone gripe about what or how much another diner ate unless it was at my immediate table and we were griping about how much we ate. I don't think I'd like living in an area where folks sat in judgement of everyone else.


----------



## dsmythe (Apr 21, 2013)

Barefootminis;
Sorry your special day was ruined.
Happy belated Birthday.
I wish we had an Amish buffet in our area, Georgia, but we don't. I do enjoy going out to eat and most specially to a good buffet. We are very private people and usually don't care to engage with other people who are near us but will if asked a question. We try to sit away from others and try to get there early or after the crowd has gone. I am very "reserved and bashful" but I will ask to be moved to another area of the restaurant if possible when I don't like where we have been seated. I know this is not always possible. We have even been moved to a closed area of the dining room so we could eat in peace.
Dsmythe


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

poppy said:


> Gotta love those Chinese restaurants. They can find 15 different ways to make chicken taste good. The Chinese buffet we sometimes go to has seafood on Friday nights and those folks can turn out some tasty treats. They have a large assortment of bottled beer both domestic and foreign, including several Chinese beers. All beer is priced at $3.49 per bottle or 2 for $3.50. Yep, the second costs you 1 cent.


Are you sure that's chicken? A lot of things are said to, "taste just like chicken", and how do you explain the rare sighting of a cat within three miles of a Chinese restaurant? Just say'n


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Our group started as a group of 6 and added to 10 over the years. We like to have a Sunday Brunch thing together every other Sunday. We chose the brunch time so we were between the Sunday morning breakfast bunch before church and the Sunday dinner after church crowd. The place we met was a cafe in a 3 cafe and bigger fancier resturant, always took a back corner out of the way tables we slide together and parted before we left. This arrangement worked fine for 14 years. Then one Sunday 2, 3 years ago the owner came to our table and said he had started getting complains because we were talking about hunting coyotes and describing shots we had missed and made. He asked us to stop the hunting talk. So we assured him we would* STOP BEING A PROBLEM, *quickly finished paid the bill and left. 

We found a different cafe in a different town farther away from the city slickers who want to live in the country. It has a small room apart from the main eatting area, holds about 20 some people. We are put there every other Sunday and it is off limits to just about every one else.
People will be waiting for a table and the hostest says we are a private party and we talk hunting and fishing so it remains private, the wait is 10 minutes. Some times the hostest comes to asks us if such and such group can be seated in the room. Many times it is farmers who's place we have hunted coyotes on.
The wait staff now knows what we like and we will have coffee and ice tea on the table with glasses and cups with out telling them.

Some of the wait staff have moved from the old place to our new place but very few get to wait on us as the orginal new wait staff likes us a lot.
A couple have even asked if they could come to the summer cook out we have as the menu sounds really tasty.

The old place has now fell out of favor with the city slickers and you just don't see very many cars there on a Sunday at any time.

Funny we never let the talk of thre people around us bother us at the old place. We could care less about this comapnys boss treatment of employees, this guy running for office, their outsiders so won't make it any way, city slickers talk but few have time to go vote any way.

Is just so easy to turn the hearing to selective way I see and hear it.

Selective hearing is the key to eatting when surrounded by people you do not know.


 Al


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Well I am sorry for your experience but when you go to someplace where they feed you like cattle you kind of have to expect that people will behave like animals. 
Perhaps you don’t eat out enough to understand the dining experience but it cost more than the usual buffet to ensure or you’ll have a pleasant dinner. And even in the finest places you will find others that will quite loudly complaining about this thing or that it’s just in the finest places they will accommodate you to a different location. 
Your outlook though has me somewhat concerned you seem to feel that skinny is good and I am concerned that your children maybe under fed..........


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

After considering that’s just a bit more it occurs to me if listening to a few complaints ruins your day this site must be a nightmare for you.
I think it is important that both you yourself were and that you teach your children not to let other people’s actions affect you certainly not so much that a few complaints would ruin a day once again I am sorry that it wasn’t every bit as pleasant as you could’ve hoped for.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

It is tempting for anyone to judge another person, myself included. What I have to do is remember that I deserve damnation (and I can say that with all certainty) yet I was given life through Christ - that usually helps to keep things more as they should be.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

well, gosh. I didn't get the memo about "Be rude to everyone day." Guess I was lucky.


----------



## Barefootminis (Apr 2, 2011)

It starts in the home. The home life is where confidence begins and ends. It's also where we are taught to have a filter. Spankable offenses. Part of me thought that the buffet hired hecklers to keep the diners from taking more food! Could have been. No matter what anyone thinks about me calling them soft, it was just to make a point that they had no place to curse others.

We have had great experiences in the past. People gave our boys money because they were so well behaved. Another time a Canadian couple came up to us and said they couldn't believe how terrible the American family has become and they complimented our parenting and engaging with our boys. Just can't let one bad experience keep us down! I do have an amazing family and a good life. I'm really lucky to be here!

We'll just go to a better place next time.


----------



## Barefootminis (Apr 2, 2011)

Mostly I am surprised because we do keep to ourselves!


----------



## HeavyHauler (Dec 21, 2017)

We rarely eat out, once or twice a year; if that. Way too expensive and the food is far from being good.

My wife does the most of our cooking, all from scratch. I usually do the big holiday feasts and the BBQ'ing.

The one place we do go to once or twice a year is a little burger shack called Popeye's. Best damn burgers and fries known to man. The building is a little run down trailer, run by a very old woman named Alice; she knows my family very well. Since they all been in this town since the town was created in the 50's.

She treats my kids, my wife and I like family and remembers me as a kid coming in for burgers and fries, even though I lived most of my life in the south. 

It's not unusual for us to spend $50 on burgers and fries for our whole family. It's all made from scratch, right there in front of you; except the condiments.

$10 of the $50 is the tip we leave for the girls. Just a way to show our appreciation of great food, great service and great memories.

It's the most popular place in town, but only open spring/summer. Often line ups out the door, and calling ahead to place orders is common practice.

We plan to walk a few about (11km's) through the bush to go get our burgers and fries on opening day. The exercise helps keep the weight off. 22kms there and back for burgers and fries, WELL WORTH IT!


----------



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

Same here...no need to go out and spent money to get some thing that we could have done better at home and enjoyed the creation and know whats inside...
Also we experienced that the Restaurant culture here in the states is far from welcoming...
It is mostly loud (but thats an US people typical thing), and you have to rush, since they want to you out in no time...no long sitting and chit chat with friends, having nice time as we are used to from Germany...so we skipped eating out and keep it on a minimum


----------



## Meinecke (Jun 30, 2017)

Same here...no need to go out and spent money to get some thing that we could have done better at home and enjoyed the creation and know whats inside...
Also we experienced that the Restaurant culture here in the states is far from welcoming...
It is mostly loud (but thats an US people typical thing), and you have to rush, since they want to you out in no time...no long sitting and chit chat with friends, having nice time as we are used to from Germany...so we skipped eating out and keep it on a minimum


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

We get a lot of food trucks here in the summer and the food is amazing. And not expensive. Some have permanent spots but others move from street to street. Often there are lines of people heading down small side streets so you can pretty much figure out where they are today. My husband has a burger truck that he just loves. The fish and chip one moved on but hopefully will be back.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, it was a _buffet_. Most people take that as a place to pig out and eat huge meals. The Old Country Buffet, near me, went out of business.....lots of people liked to eat there--lots and lots. All you can eat. I don't know how they ever made a profit. I went there to hang out a lot, too.

geo


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

We get a lot of food trucks here in the summer and the food is amazing. And not expensive. Some have permanent spots but others move from street to street. Often there are lines of people heading down small side streets so you can pretty much figure out where they are today. My husband has a burger truck that he just loves. The fish and chip one moved on but hopefully will be back.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

It is a big dissapointment when you splurge and go out to eat and have a less than satisfactory experience. Saturday night we went out to what is usually a great bbq joint in the next town. They were packed, our table was right by the door and every 5 seconds it opened and gave us a wind chill. Service was slow, no surprise since they were so busy, but another nail in the coffin was my chicken was overdone and dry. It didn't taste like it had been brined, a basic for smoking poultry. And with tip this was almost $50 dinner for two. DH's ribs were good at least. But the next time I get a hankering for bbq I will just fire up our smoker!


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I like going out and experiencing new food and while speaking with a lady from El Salvador the other day, I asked her what food from her country should I try. She said I had to have a Pupusa, that they were delicious. So I found a Salvadoran restaurant by Costco and went there the next time I was in town. I got a few different kinds so I could experiment, they were really good and I'll be having them again. The place was pretty busy and the staff was really friendly, I had a good time. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pupusa


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

We frequent a local mom and pop taqueria. Don't speak much Spanish so I have no idea what most of the other folks are talking about


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

oneraddad said:


> I like going out and experiencing new food and while speaking with a lady from El Salvador the other day, I asked her what food from her country should I try. She said I had to have a Pupusa, that they were delicious. So I found a Salvadoran restaurant by Costco and went there the next time I was in town. I got a few different kinds so I could experiment, they were really good and I'll be having them again. The place was pretty busy and the staff was really friendly, I had a good time.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pupusa


A Salvadoran restaurant in Alaska. Wow.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Then there's the after the funeral dinner cooked by the Martha, Miriam, or Ruth Circle. The ham roll sliced before baking--driving out all the juice so the ham's dry as shoe leather, the green beans dumped out of a No. 10 can, cheesy potatoes in the aluminum heat and serve pan from the (around here it's Gorden Food Service), some kind of jello something, and homemade cakes and pies on paper plates--and some thawed dinner rolls, and coffee in foam cups. Anybody want to stop complaining about restaurants? 

geo


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

HDRider said:


> A Salvadoran restaurant in Alaska. Wow.



I live outside of Reno, Nevada


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

oneraddad said:


> I live outside of Reno, Nevada


Oh, never mind. I thought you's in Alaska.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Barefootminis said:


> No, because it was loud and made to be overheard. It ruined our day.


Your reaction to it ruined your day, it didn't bother any of those doing it.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

You ever take the sugar packets and play football by sliding it across the table and seeing who can get it to hang over the edge for a score ?

Or stack to cream packets into pyramids till they get so tall they fall over ?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

oh Gilbert did you have to remind me of that?. I haven't thought of it for many years when it actually happened around here. ~Georgia


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

oneraddad said:


> You ever take the sugar packets and play football by sliding it across the table and seeing who can get it to hang over the edge for a score ?
> 
> Or stack to cream packets into pyramids till they get so tall they fall over ?


I like blowing the straw wrappers over to the next table.

And if you really want to.....there's the pea toss(with the spoon) and the pea flip (with the finger)
Don't let Dad or Mom see you do it..... 

geo


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

oneraddad said:


> You ever take the sugar packets and play football by sliding it across the table and seeing who can get it to hang over the edge for a score ?
> 
> Or stack to cream packets into pyramids till they get so tall they fall over ?


No, but we have gone out to restaurants with our grown-up 30-something kids. We like to embarrass them by hanging a spoon from our nose. The grandkids love it.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Going out to eat can be as fun as you want it to be or you can complain


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

geo in mi said:


> I like blowing the straw wrappers over to the next table.
> 
> And if you really want to.....there's the pea toss(with the spoon) and the pea flip (with the finger)
> Don't let Dad or Mom see you do it.....
> ...



Forgot about the straw, you always gotta shoot the wrapper off.


----------



## Skamp (Apr 26, 2014)

Tip equity can sway things tremendously in your own favor.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

A large caliber handgun, taken out of the coat and laid on the table usually shuts people up. Of course, there's always the possibility it's one of those gun-free buffets you're all the time reading about.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

Clem said:


> A large caliber handgun, taken out of the coat and laid on the table usually shuts people up. Of course, there's always the possibility it's one of those gun-free buffets you're all the time reading about.[/QUOT
> 
> I take the family out once a week (Sunday) to eat. The Restaurants are the ones I supply with pork.
> Private tables and very best in service and food. Free food for us in appreciation for the good pork we supply to the restaurant.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

My mom owned a diner in the very small town I grew up in. We knew just about all of the folks that came in. There was a lot of friendly banter and at times a argument between a couple of customers. My mom was very adept at playing referee and the other patrons were entertained by it. 
Locals would come in without money and they never left hungry.
We took care of one another.
I miss those days.


----------



## gerold (Jul 18, 2011)

Family goes out Sunday to restaurants I supply pork to. Free dinner for us.  Very good food and private sittings.

I do leave a tip for the cook and waiter.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Clem said:


> A large caliber handgun, taken out of the coat and laid on the table usually shuts people up. Of course, there's always the possibility it's one of those gun-free buffets you're all the time reading about.


I've never heard of a gun-free buffet. If you mean those signs on some businesses doors, they are just suggestions unless they've got a metal detector and guard.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

The waitresses at the local cafe open carry. No gun free zone here.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

no really said:


> The waitresses at the local cafe open carry. No gun free zone here.


One of my waitresses carries a smaller Bowie knife on her belt. She gets good tips too.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

mreynolds said:


> One of my waitresses carries a smaller Bowie knife on her belt. She gets good tips too.


Yep, I always live a good tip with my waitresses


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

no really said:


> The waitresses at the local cafe open carry. No gun free zone here.


We don't go out to eat, much, prefer my own cooking, not worrying about what goes on in the restaurant kitchen, or the rest rooms, etc. But I would go to that cafe just to see the hardware tote'n gal Maybe better not, wife might see me getting a.....................never mind.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I had thought someone would have caught the obvious "Gunfight at the Golden Corral"

well, maybe in another day or 2.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Clem said:


> I had thought someone would have caught the obvious "Gunfight at the Golden Corral"
> 
> well, maybe in another day or 2.


Hello? Buffet, large caliber handgun? Tough crowd. 

Just an aside, I loathe Golden Corral, one of my SIL's loves it and I'm eternally grateful there isn't one near us.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

You gotta watch for kids putting their leftovers back in the trays, too.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

geo in mi said:


> Then there's the after the funeral dinner cooked by the Martha, Miriam, or Ruth Circle. The ham roll sliced before baking--driving out all the juice so the ham's dry as shoe leather,
> 
> geo


 Oh my now that’s some good eating !
Green beans is only suitable for chicken food and the rest of it just doesn’t sound real good the way you describe it.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

oneraddad said:


> You ever take the sugar packets and play football by sliding it across the table and seeing who can get it to hang over the edge for a score ?
> 
> Or stack to cream packets into pyramids till they get so tall they fall over ?


Lol I have a son who is a serious artist of the cream shots, between those and the sugar packets it can get quite creative.
Once when I thought the waitress was going to complain it turned out that she was just looking for her camera to take a picture.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Irish Pixie said:


> Hello? Buffet, large caliber handgun? Tough crowd.
> 
> Just an aside, I loathe Golden Corral, one of my SIL's loves it and I'm eternally grateful there isn't one near us.


Why would you loath the Golden corral? 
Why be grateful that there’s not one around ?
It’s not like force you to come in?


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

I need to re-read that pesky first amendment. I just can't recollect that part where the freedom of speech "but you have to explain why" clause comes in. First line, or second? Dang.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Clem said:


> I need to re-read that pesky first amendment. I just can't recollect that part where the freedom of speech "but you have to explain why" clause comes in. First line, or second? Dang.


Huh? What did I miss?


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Golden Coral and Old Country Buffet are the same parent company, I think.

Now, Texas Coral, ummmmh, good cow.

geo


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

no really said:


> Huh? What did I miss?


 I think he is referring to me asking why? If that’s it the first amendment really doesn’t have much to do with conversation.
Irish pixie can and very much will only answer me if she chooses to do so.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

AmericanStand said:


> I think he is referring to me asking why? If that’s it the first amendment really doesn’t have much to do with conversation.
> Irish pixie can and very much will only answer me if she chooses to do so.


Ok now I see where this was going, it just seemed so out of context with the conversation.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

"where this was going" is that she made her statement about Golden Corral, and he asked why. Saying "I loathe Golden Corral" is not actionable slander, so she does not have to explain why.
On the other hand, saying "I was at the golden corral and saw them put dog food in the chocolate syrup fountain" if not true, is an actionable slander, and is not protected under the first amendment.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

AmericanStand said:


> Why would you loath the Golden corral?
> Why be grateful that there’s not one around ?
> It’s not like force you to come in?


I don't know how you could have possibly misunderstood my post, but since I'm stuck at my desk I'll explain it for you. I loathe Golden Corral because in my opinion the food is disgusting. I'm grateful because my SIL loves it, and since I love my SIL I would treat him there of there were one in the area.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Clem said:


> "where this was going" is that she made her statement about Golden Corral, and he asked why. Saying "I loathe Golden Corral" is not actionable slander, so she does not have to explain why.


Of course she doesn't but I saw no demand anywhere just a question. Either answer or ignore. I was curious also about the opinion on the restaurant, is it the food, waitstaff or maybe prices? And she doesn't have to answer me either but I made no demands and have seen none made by others.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Irish Pixie said:


> I don't know how you could have possibly misunderstood my post, but since I'm stuck at my desk I'll explain it for you. I loathe Golden Corral because in my opinion the food is disgusting. I'm grateful because my SIL loves it, and since I love my SIL I would treat him there of there were one in the area.


Thanks for the explanation, my SIL was given a gift card for that restaurant, thought I would give her a heads up if it was really bad.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I understood the first time, some people just want to be confused


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Personally, I like all restaurants, but I don't have that high-class gene that makes me shudder at certain treatments of foods.
it's all good when it's fresh. After 4 or 5 hours, it's all bad.
The Golden Corral across the state line, in Moon River's home town is pretty good. As long as you watch to make sure they're not just turning food over to make it look fresh.

Of course, that's my opinion, and I don't plan on defending it, either.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

no really said:


> Thanks for the explanation, my SIL was given a gift card for that restaurant, thought I would give her a heads up if it was really bad.


I've been to three different Golden Corrals (to be fair) in VA, FL, and SC and all of them were sub par.

ETA: Some of us can't help being born with high class genes! It's genetic.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Irish Pixie said:


> I've been to three different Golden Corrals (to be fair) in VA, FL, and SC and all of them were sub par.


Thanks, I'll let her know. She probably take her teenage kids, as she said once, they'll eat anything.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

We had a Golden Corral in next town for a while. When it opened it was good, had a manager that really knew his stuff and would also go around to the tables to talk to customers. If he got bad feedback about something you could be sure it would be fixed. After he left, things went south in no time. I quit going and it is now a Chinese Buffet, and I sure don't do those.

Another place opened 15 or 20 years back called Fire Mountain, changed name to Ryan's. It was ok most days. Good deal if you wanted to take on a load of sirloin. A few years ago I got tired of it after watching some nasty handed, snotty nosed kids playing with the serving spoons. Decided I didn't have the health to waste by picking up their germs.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

The first chain buffet I ever saw was a Ryan's that opened in Danville, VA in 1982. Or so. It had excellent food, all you can eat, and stayed packed. It closed, reopened in a different location a little while later, and the food, honestly, tasted like it was leftovers from Frozen TV dinners and stuff.

It closed some years back, and a place called the "Hibachi Grill" opened in the same building. Another buffet, but mainly Chinese dishes. It, too, started out great guns, but the time or 2 I've driven by the past 4 or 5 years, not many cars in the lot.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

AmericanStand said:


> Why would you loath the Golden corral?


Not sure why IP loaths it but the ones around here never keep the food full. the last time we were there, in the nearly hour we were there, they were out of many things for up to 30 minutes at a time. I asked to have the manager come over and even though I saw him wandering a couple times, he never came over nor did he look our way so I could wave him down. We gave them 3 tries in a 4 month period - I even went online to complain -- absolute silence so we won't be going back.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

geo in mi said:


> Golden Coral and Old Country Buffet are the same parent company, I think.


No they are not. Hometown Buffet and Old Country are the same company. Golden Corral is on its own.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

AmericanStand said:


> Why would you loath the Golden corral?
> Why be grateful that there’s not one around ?
> It’s not like force you to come in?


Not sure I loath the place, but I won't go there again. I had never been to one, and someone recommended it. Living in Raleigh where their HQ is, they have a showcase place there. Went, not my kind of place.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I'm not a fan of buffets either . I don't usually eat enough to justify the cost.


----------

